# FEI deletes and blocks criticism!



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

FEI will do nothing when silver medals are awarded for blatant horse abuse, and when riders use prohibited training techniques, they are not reprimanded but given a special, screened-off arena in which to carry on with their dubious practice.

Here is poor Parzival a little hour ago:

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312955_3802847023461_1557699419_n.jpg

And here he is with a fellow Dutch and a Swedish horse yesterday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3refcSYM_V4&feature=youtu.be

Worldwide demands for explanations have poured in on the FEI's facebook page and now the federation has taken action. Unfortunately, they have decided to condone violent riding and block all critical comments. 

I find this very, very worrying.


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

A bit of light reading:

http://epona.tv/uk/news/show/artikel/editorial-greenwich-mean-time/?tx_ttnews[backPid]=388&cHash=0778c014de4d35b935093880889cfe81


----------



## SusannaF (9 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			A bit of light reading:

http://epona.tv/uk/news/show/artikel/editorial-greenwich-mean-time/?tx_ttnews[backPid]=388&cHash=0778c014de4d35b935093880889cfe81
		
Click to expand...

Link doesn't work, but thank you for video. Will blog on...


----------



## Mondy (9 August 2012)

Sorry! I'm not a technical wizard, sadly. 

Go to http://epona.tv/uk/home/?no_cache=1
and follow front page link Greenwich Mean Time


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (9 August 2012)

That video is solid proof. They were deleting complaints because pictures could have been specifically selected to look bad. That video shows full on Rollkur.. appalling.


----------



## Thistle (9 August 2012)

Hardly a moment in time is it?


----------



## sister duke (10 August 2012)

that first pic is awful is that parzival? the look in his eye is awful poor horse. gone even further off dressage than i already was.


----------



## kirstykate (10 August 2012)

He did most of his test with his mouth open


----------



## SusannaF (10 August 2012)

The only reason he needs that whacking great pad under his noseband is, presumably, because the noseband is too tight?


----------

